# What is best, affordable GPS/Sonar out there?



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

I’m a fan of lowrance. Picked my elite 9 ti on sale at bass pro for 599 with transducer a while back. FMT works on that machine. My other choice would be a simrad go9.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

My Simrad Go7 was on sale for less than $700. I like it and it does everything i need it to.


----------



## ahende12 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the replies gentlemen! Always good to get recommendations.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Happy with my Lowrance as well. I also have the Elite 9 Ti, but depending on the transducer and charts, it can get a little over budget


----------



## Rocksteady1 (Apr 14, 2020)

I asked this same question at west marine today. The guy there said he loved the garmin EchoMAP. He said best maps. Easiest interface.


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

Rocksteady1 said:


> I asked this same question at west marine today. The guy there said he loved the garmin EchoMAP. He said best maps. Easiest interface.


My buddy loves his EchoMAP Garmin unit on his Boston Whaler. Got to play with the maps last summer when we were in the Keys at his place. Very nice display and I was impressed with the functionality. He also said the price was right.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

I have the Garming Echomap + 74CV, it doesn't have side scan which I don't really have use for, but they have models that do. This one was on sale at West Marine for a good price (549)and does everything I want including taking the Louisiana One Card. I don't think Garmin supports FMT. I like the unit a lot so far, one thing I really like is a combination of touch screen and tactile buttons. Touch screen is awesome but can be a little tough to use accurately when running or when you've got a bunch of salt spray on the screen, having tactile zoom buttons make that easier. It's good if you know what aftermarket mapping (if any) you want to use with your unit to make sure it's compatible.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

For a good unit, easy to use and understand, hard to beat the Echomap series from Garmin. Get a good transducer and you've got a solid unit without breaking the bank. Unless you find a smoking deal, wait to buy it around 4th of July from the major marine retailers. Always marked down for sale or get a free transducer or something like that.


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

+1 for the Simrad GO7 

The unit is user friendly and does everything I need it to do, including NMEA 2000 connectivity. I have read reviews by others that have had issues with the touch screen aspect but I have not had any problem with it with wet fingers. 

Like most guys said, I think it is ideal to purchase a chartplotter compatible with the best satellite overlay chips in your area. If you are in Florida, that means you need a Navico product for FMT

Simrad is also offering rebates on the GO series right now too.


----------

